# Blueberry wine from blueberry juice



## Gelu Liber (Sep 8, 2006)

Does anyone have a recipe for making Blueberry wine from Blueberry juice?


----------



## paubin (Sep 8, 2006)

I would use straight juice. Add sugar to you reach whatever sg you are going for. Taste and see if it needes more blueberry flavor, if so add berries in a fermenting bag to get the amount of flavor you want. Crush the berries. Test the acid and add acid blend to get .60 TA. Add the apropriate chem's...campden, yeast nutrient. Wait 12 hours then add pectin enzyme. Wait 24 hours, recheck your sg and adjust if needed then pitch your yeast. Montrachet yeast would be a good bet.


Hope this helps!


Pete


----------



## pkcook (Sep 9, 2006)

Gelu Liber said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for making Blueberry wine from Blueberry juice?




Found this recipe online. I'd get a pint of fresh blueberries or so and add to the must to give it some extra flavor:


<UL>
<LI>4 to 5 cups blueberries (orjuice with a couple cups of blueberries)
<LI>5 cups granulated sugar (I would shoot for an SG of 1.085-1.090)
<LI>2 teaspoon acid blend 
<LI>1/2 tsp pectic enzyme 
<LI>1 teaspoon nutrients 
<LI>2 campden tablet 
<LI>1 package wine yeast 
<LI>water to 1 gallon</LI>[/list]


Never made this, but looks to have standard ingredients and amounts.


----------



## Gelu Liber (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you very much for the help. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## weaverschmitz (Nov 10, 2013)

Gelu, how did it go?


----------

